# [SOLVED] no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help



## hlick14 (Nov 29, 2009)

hello..i was overclocking my pcu and i must have done something bad.now i get no signal to monitor or keyboard ..does that means that i dameged my cpu/mutherboard??. i have a intel pentium 4 2.99ghz and msi motherboard..could anyone tell me is there any way to fix it..thang in advance regards kuba


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

Reset the CMOS and see if it will boot. Instructions will be in your Mobo owner's manual.
UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU-move the CMOS jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 for 10 seconds-move the jumper back to pins 1 & 2.


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

Try resetting your bios.


----------



## hlick14 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

i would have reset the bios if i could use the keyboard ...and i dont have the manulal unfortunetly...im not the most advance in this so could u explain what pins??and where to put them??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

open up the case
locate the battery
by the side or just below the battery are the pins Tyree mentioned
then do what Tyree said.


----------



## hlick14 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

Still no luck..is there anyway to fix it ??..thanks for your answear already but someone please help me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

did you try the cmos reset?


----------



## hlick14 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

yes i did reset the cmos but still no luck..is there any way i could fix..i wonder if the cpu is damged or not ??..is there anyway to chceck it??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

could you please post your full specs including make and model of PSU?


----------



## thegamer1907 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

then locate the battery and remove the battery for 5-10mins with the power suppyl disconnected. then place back the batt and power on. this is an alternate way to reset cmos


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

press and hold down the insert key and while still holding it down

turn on the computer

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## hlick14 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

great thans for all yor help.could you just tellme whats the jumper pins im from poland so i dont know what it would translate itno..i have intel pentium 4 3.00ghz motherboard is msi 915om is that all you need??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

cannot find this m/b check the spelling of the model

msi 915om


----------



## hlick14 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

sorry its msi 915gm


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

the pins are located by the battery, sometimes they are just below it to the right hand side.


----------



## hlick14 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

problem solved ..thanks for all your time and help..great forum)))


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: no signal send to monitor and keyboard after oc cpu.please help*

glad it's sorted


----------

